# which pet to adopt? - cat or dog?



## Guest (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi,

I want to buy an animal for me and my son. I never had a dog, but I would like to know your opinion on a little Cocker. Is having a dog is very troublesome? (My boyfriend doesn't want it) 

And I wonder if a cat would be better. Which kind is cute and happy with childs?

If you have ideas, let mt know!!

Cyn xxx


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

dogs can be troublesome when they are little puppies chewing stuff up and toilet training, but eventually can be very loyal and loving.

cats can be temprimental, loving or firery.....and males spray your house unless castrated.....i love cats....but you have to let them come to you when they want petting rather than when u choose.

so in the long run i would say get a dog.....


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Having owned many breeds of dogs and been around many fullbred and mutts...golden retrievers are my favorite for children - hands down. If you would like not to deal with the puppy stage, which can last up to 2 years, there are special people that rescue all age of dogs and try to find a good family that works for the dog and the people. We recently rescued a 4 or 5 year old springer spaniel. He is a handsome fellow and very kind and good natured. The only problem I have ever had with cockers is that they seem to "wet" when they get excited even after they are full grown. Anyone else run across this?

Cats...need to hear from some cat owners on this one. I have owned a few and had friends with cats. They are independant. You can leave them and they can use the litterbox almost from the time their little paws hit the ground. My Mom, who has a cat she loves, gets a magazine by the name of cat fancy. I once saw a breed of cat in there called a Maine **** Cat. They say this breed is very affectionate and behaves a lot like a dog. I'd love to see one or hear if anyone has one.

So there you have my humble thoughts. Think I might go and find a picture or two.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Golden Puppy


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Maine **** Cat


----------



## JAG (Aug 31, 2004)

either a cat or a dog. I never was without both my entire childhood and love them both. Dogs require lots of attention, while cats assume they'll get it. my only advice is consider an adult pet, and avoid inbreds if you decide to get a younger pet.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2004)

I've always had both cats and dogs. Right now we have three cats, and Mollie the Collie. If you are getting a dog, you need to consider their temperment considering you have a small child. If I was in your position I would get something small-medium, not full bred (they tend to be more nervous), and a type known to be friendly with children. Cockers fit those criteria. We had one when I was a kid. Seems the me they shed a alot, bark (yip) even more, and tend to get ear infections often for some reason. I think you should try to find a Border Collie mix. Extremely intelligent animals, they do need quite a bit of attention. Most dogs do though. But they are great with kids, can be taught to do just about anything (and enjoy learning), and top out at not much more than 50 pounds so you don't have to worry about it sitting on your baby or anything. Downside - they tend to get a little funny when bored. Like, if you're gone for a whole day you may come home to find your couch has been eaten or something. Also, at least my Border Collie does not get along particularly well with other dogs. She loves cats though. 
:shock:

p.s. like terri* says, Goldens are great. Probably would have gone with a retriever were it not for the fact that we were living in a very small house when we were looking for a dog this time. That type of dog spends most of it's life happy, and we were worried about tailwagging damage


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2004)

Damn, terri, the cat is awsome.

As for cynth's question, I would say if your boyfriend doesn't like it, a dog will bring troubles, not because of the dog itself but because of your boyfriend.

In general I would say that if you really intend to care about an animal, a dog is probably a good idea since it is much more affectionate.

Cats go their own way basically. They want to be fondled, eat and sleep. Thats about all there is.

Dogs want to cuddle, food, sleep, walks, attention, toys, play..........


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

if your boyfriend doesnt want it.. i say get rid of the boyfriend.

i know what im talking about. :?


----------



## nayashi (Sep 4, 2004)

i say get both!

i'm more of a cat person, but i love my dog more than anything in the world. maybe even more than my mother.

SHELTIES ARE THE BEST DOGS EVER!!!! GET A SHELTIE!!!!!!!









aww!!! lookit all the little sheltie puppies!!!!!!

BE HAPPY GET A SHELTIE

the only thing about shelties is, when they're about 5-6 months only they might get a little teeth-happy, but a couple of yells in the face about it and they're sweetest dogs in the world. now my dog, lily, would rather go without eating for a week than biting anyone.

they're noisey, too. but they're so damn cute you just go "aww, look at lily, she's barking so loud the police are going to come to our house. how cute!"

they're also the smartest breed of dogs along with border colies, and they act like cats a lot of times. i don't know how i would have survived without a little shetland sheepdog by my side! my own little ball of fuzz.

and kids usually really love them because they only get to be about 25 lbs, average size (my dog is 20. she's pretty small), and kids seem to think "my size dog." if your son is really little, a lot of big dogs are really sweet, but kids are cautious about them because they're too big for them. shelties are the perfect size.


----------



## JAG (Aug 31, 2004)

your post made me laugh. very funny.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2004)

OH OH OH!!!! Niyashi! Those Shelties!!!!!!!!!!!

I am in love.

Cynthia: the LAST thing you need right now is a dog or cat. My GOD girl, you can barely deal with your baby and boyfriend.

Get a beautiful pet once you're more stablized and your son is a bit older. He's too "rough" while still young - and a pet needs a boy who can realize how to touch gently.

There's plenty of time.

Peace,
J


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks for your suggestions.

I will stay with my poor hamster.  His name : passepoil. I don't like him, he is too shy. It runs in the family.

Maybe adopt a bird? 

Or a red fish?

I really need animal! I already have 2 (my boyfriend and little boy) lol,
but I would love another one  Maybe less stubborn (lol again!)

Cynthia xxx


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Don't get a cat or a dog , get a MONKEY!!!!!


----------



## nayashi (Sep 4, 2004)

JanineBaker said:


> OH OH OH!!!! Niyashi! Those Shelties!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am in love.


http://pics.livejournal.com/nayashi/pic/0000rf2t

MY LILY


----------



## nayashi (Sep 4, 2004)

Cynthia said:


> Thanks for your suggestions.
> 
> I will stay with my poor hamster.  His name : passepoil. I don't like him, he is too shy. It runs in the family.
> 
> ...


OR YOU COULD GET A SHELTIE










they're just WAITING for home <3


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2004)

Nayashi!!! Get away from me with your evil Sheltie cult!!! They are so utterly gorgeous (and your Lily is so dear I want to hug her, bury my face in her thick coat and kiss the little streak up her nose).....

IF my own beloved canine would tolerate it, I would be ordering one of those Sheltie pups as we speak. I will no longer read any post of yours out of fear that something will be lurking that could steal my heart.

You and your evil photos are a terrible influence! Back, I say!!!

(tummy rubs to Lily)
J


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm basset hound all the way. the ones that look beagle-like.

i want twenty of them in a row.

this girl (the cute-as-a-button strange girl type) in my creative writing class, when we were talking about pets, silenced the room with "I have a schauzer named Hitler."

I think she is going to become my bestest friend in the whole school. that WAS just too damn funny.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi,

If I had the choice I think I'd get a golden retriver...

And I would like to have a picture of a Cocker please  

And someone can tell me why I can't post pictures in my posts? I click on Img, then put a link, then click on Img, doesn't work.!

argh :0

(That my biggest problem in my life) lol

Cynthia xxx


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)




----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

obviously that didnt work......but i tried cynthia.....i cant work out how to put picture up either


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Dreamcatcher and Cynthia,

Having tried forever to learn to post an image, I finally learned one day with a lot of help from someone that doesn't post here anymore  , and from Wendy and Cloverstone. They rock!

This very detailed description has helped a few others learn so I am hoping it might work for you. 

I would post a pic for you, but I am back out of town on a very "locked down" computer.

Would love to see both of you post a pic soon.

You CAN do it. 
terri

minimize this screen by clicking your small dash in the upper right hand corner of your computer screen.
go to whatever search engine you want and find picture. 
left click on the picture and hold down...sometimes you have to move the mouse in and out and over before it highlights the picture. sometimes it never highlights. ( if it will not highlight go find another picture. sometimes you can get the url but it will not let you print it on the website) 
when you see that it is highlighted (grayed out) right click. a long list will come up with properties being at the bottom. 
left click on properties. 
a gray box will appear with the url code in the left corner of your screen with some other words 
highlight the url...usually ends in jpg...not always. with your mouse on some part of the blue highlight, right click and select copy. 
now close that screen and return to dpselfhelp 
hit reply 
in the little squares right above this box are B, i, u, quote...etc and then IMG. left click on it. you will see . 
right click and up will pop another gray screen with some words...one being paste. left click on paste. it will paste the url you copied off the picture. (hopefully) 
then click on Img again [img] and it will close it in. 
lastly hit submit and maybe, just maybe...you will see a picture !!! Yeah!

sorry if i went in to too much detail but this is how much i required as i knew zip about how to do it.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

nooooo....i still cant do it :?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

ITS TAKEN ME AGES TO DO THIS.......I HOPE THIS COCKER WILL DO


----------



## JAG (Aug 31, 2004)

I want a miniature german shepherd (the size of a chihuahua), but they don't exist.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

YEAH Dreamcatcher ! 

A miniture german shepherd...the size of a chihuahua? Very neat concept, JAG.

Okay Cynthia, let's see you post a pic. Then you can have fun playing picture association. We need lots more players there. Keep trying. You will get it. 

terri*


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2004)

I just bought myself an early Christmas pressy.

A very cute,very naughty English staffy.(Staffordshire Bull Terrier).
She's such a little beauty,we are having a delightful love affair.

I don't know how to post pics.
She's fawn with a little blue and lovely hazel eyes.I'm hoping her eyes stay this pretty light colour,mostly dogs have brown eyes.
I called her Brandy.

Just wanted to share my joy  
Shelly


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Big Congratulations to you, Shelly. 

I love puppy breath!!!

Love,
terri


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2004)

PUPPY BREATH!! LOL....is there anymore more wonderful than puppy breath?! Oh, bestill my heart. To put your face right up against puppy nose and let it breathe on you!!!

Shelly, congratulations! I just love Staffies.

Awhile back I was walking down the street in a part of my neighborhood that is okay, but not the best - sometimes there are young teens, kind of hoodlum-looking who stand on the corners....I don't know if they're selling drugs, I just live here and pretend not to care, lol....

The fellows know me, I guess, from seeing me in the park area, so they seem to recognize me, etc.

So I'm walking down the street, and there are few guys standing over near a building, one is holding a box, they're sort of crowded around each other and one guy says "hey! Come here!" and grins

Under most circumstances it is NOT a good idea to do what someone like that says, lol...but I did glance over there and immediately saw what they had and why they thought I'd be a good sucker.

One guy has two bull terriers who had recently had a litter and there in the large box, snuggled in a soft blanket were four of the CUTEST little Staffie-looking, part Rotweiler-looking pups of about 8 weeks old.

"We're looking for good homes...we dont' want them to just go to anybody who won't take good care of 'em..."

I had to decline, but not until I had held each one of the four and felt ah...that puppy breath on my neck.

CUTEST damn things. Their BIG ol' heads....I wanted all of them.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2004)

Terri,photos coming to your email soon.

Janine as cute as those puppies might have looked,I think it was wise of you to decline the offer.

Staffordshire bull terriers as you know are a different dog from a Bull terrier which are often called pig dogs here because they were once trained(probably still are)to catch wild pigs.
Have to be honest and say I'm a bit scared of Bullies,one of them almost killed my old staff,it was death on sight.
The rottweiler combo in my opinion would have been too much of a hand full.

There is also an American staff(bigger dog) and and the original English one.

Unfortunately some people get staffs confused with Pit Bulls or Bullies and sometimes give you a certain anxious look.
Staffies are not always great with other dogs it's true but they are wonderful with people and kids.
They have that, I just love everybody dispostion that all terriers have.

For the single ladies,staffies are a guy magnet.Men love them,they are strong,tough little dogs.
When I was 40 I was asked out by a surfie guy at the beach because he came over to check out my dogs.
It had been a long while since anybody had taken any notice in me in that way.  
So if you are looking for a man,borrow a staffy and go for a long walk.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

i have 3 dogs, a betta, and a gimpy one legged mynah. my best pet by far is my betta. i think thats a good place to start especially if you are new to the whole pet ownership deal. they are cheep .. and depending on your level of commitment very easy to maintain. plus they are georrrgeous .. and if you feed them live skeeto larvae you will find out that they have awesome personalities.

but if you must get a 4 legged mammal.. get a pit. contrary to popular belief they are not bad dogs.. they are only as bad as their owner. with proper training they can be just as sweet and charming as a little ball of fluff, but at the same time they can hold their own and wont get their asskicked! and the best part is if your mean old boyfriend has anything to say about it.. you can give your pit the order to... "GET HIS BALLS!!!"








"ok now bring them to mama!!! goooooood boyyyy 8)


----------

